# HELP! My EPI GSD Won't Eat!



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

My GSD "BB" will be five years old in June. She was diagnosed with EPI when she was about 18 months old. Since then it has been a ROYAL BATTLE to get her to eat her food after the addition of the pancreatic enzyme powder.

I have tried every combination of foods know to mankind - dry food mixed with canned food, canned food mixed with hamburger meat, dry food mixed with canned food, chicken, turkey - - - well you get the idea. She will sometimes go for over 24 hours before she is desperate enough to eat the food with the enzyme. IF I put something edible in front of her that DOES NOT contain the enzyme she gobbles it down as if she has not been fed in a month!!!

Any suggestions?!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well obviously you are more experienced than I am since you've been dealing with EPI for so long and I have for only less than 4 months. But Gunther recently started doing this so I stopped mixing the enzymes with water and mixed with gravy instead. It's working for us. Do you incubate your enzymes?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Just in case you haven't already joined other forums regarding your EPI dog...I found this group very helpful for my previous GSD with EPI.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/k9-EPIGLOBAL/info


It's been a few years...but for some reason I thought there was an alternative to the enzyme powder.....I thought there was a product called Creon...enteric coated capsules which could be used on the food or given to the dog whole ....probably just wishful thinking.


SuperG


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah SuperG, I know you can serve the pancreases of some animals


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

CREON (*available in Australia, Canada, Europe, South America, the UK & the U.S)* these are enteric coated granules in capsules, *do not* break open and incubate on food as instructed for all other enzymes....although in some cases these capsules may be opened and sprinkled on top of the food- - if and only if- - served immediately, as long as the dog does not chew the granules. CREON is commonly used in many places outside the U.S. Existing CREON enzyme capsule products comes in 5, 10, 20 strengths and new strengths approved as of 2009 of 6, 12, 24 strengths are becoming more readily available. When initially treating an EPI dog, it is recommended to start with CREON 12 or CREON 10 which has 10,000 USP of Lipase, 37,500 USP of Protease, 33,200 USP of Amylase. 





SuperG
​


----------



## krunal (Nov 12, 2014)

EJQ said:


> My GSD "BB" will be five years old in June. She was diagnosed with EPI when she was about 18 months old. Since then it has been a ROYAL BATTLE to get her to eat her food after the addition of the pancreatic enzyme powder.
> 
> I have tried every combination of foods know to mankind - dry food mixed with canned food, canned food mixed with hamburger meat, dry food mixed with canned food, chicken, turkey - - - well you get the idea. She will sometimes go for over 24 hours before she is desperate enough to eat the food with the enzyme. IF I put something edible in front of her that DOES NOT contain the enzyme she gobbles it down as if she has not been fed in a month!!!
> 
> Any suggestions?!


hi, my gsd is 19 months old and she is skinny. and also she eat some times 2nd day of her last meal. i was worried, so i checked with vet and he told me that some of gsd does it to maintained their body equation. i also tried every type of food + enzyme. the situation stays as it is.
Vet told me that too much enzyme may cause trouble in long term,so i stopped it. now she eats as relatively balanced. i just _*increased*_https://www.google.com/search?clien...a=X&ei=urJjVIClGLWHsQTx3ILgDA&ved=0CBwQvwUoAA exercised. and not bother about her food.

Finally this problem mostly found in female.

can you please discribe "BB"'s weight and height? and also is she is spayed or not?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You can buy a 'capsule machine' and make capsules. You don't have to worry about soaking for 20 minutes which is done to prevent sores in their mouths, just dip a capsule in peanut butter and most will take it as a treat.


----------



## VanLee (Sep 6, 2014)

Try adding small amounts of raw green tripe. I would be surprised if she turned down the enzymes if they were mixed with green tripe.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Thank you for your responses thus far - good info! FYI "BB" is a bit taller than you might expect a female to be; she maintains her weight at 70 lbs (don't ask me how!). 

Actually my vet is not too concerned because of the fact that she maintains steady weight. Of course he doesn't have the frustration associated with her eating habits. I have considered trying to encapsulate the powder - won't this negate the incubation time or isn't that important?

Today is a perfect example of how things go ... I mixed her food (dry food and raw hamburger) this morning around 8:30. She smelled it and turned away. It is now 3:45pm and she just decided to eat - that's Good but I guarantee that she will not eat her evening meal!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

EJQ said:


> Thank you for your responses thus far - good info! FYI "BB" is a bit taller than you might expect a female to be; she maintains her weight at 70 lbs (don't ask me how!).
> 
> Actually my vet is not too concerned because of the fact that she maintains steady weight. Of course he doesn't have the frustration associated with her eating habits. I have considered trying to encapsulate the powder - won't this negate the incubation time or isn't that important?
> 
> Today is a perfect example of how things go ... I mixed her food (dry food and raw hamburger) this morning around 8:30. She smelled it and turned away. It is now 3:45pm and she just decided to eat - that's Good but I guarantee that she will not eat her evening meal!


If she is maintaining her weight, as an EPI dog that is the name of the game...believe it or not some dogs will self regulate their food intake.

I don't believe using the standard pancreatic enzyme powder which is most widely used is meant to be encapsulated...I could be wrong. The other products available are designed to be taken in a capsule form prior to eating such as CREON or LYPEX,,,they are enteric coated granules which are designed to make it to the intestinal tract without being compromised in the stomach.

Ask your vet about this option instead of the powdered enzymes....they both accomplish the same task but the enteric coated capsules are not designed (necessarily) to be mixed in with the food.


SuperG


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Agree check with your vet. My suggestion was based off a recommendation from the owner of the EPI site (whom I trust) but it's not a bad idea to check with your vet. They are given just before meals.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Honestly if she's maintaining her weight I wouldn't worry about it. She may be self-regulating and just not be hungry because she's had enough food. Also if she doesn't like the taste of the enzyme powder try gradually cutting back and see how she does. The recommendation is 1tsp enzymes per 1 cup of food, but Kopper only eats 1tsp per 2 cups of food and does fine. Each dog is different and it takes a little tinkering to find the volume of food and amount of enzymes for your dog. And then it changes as they age.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have an almost 9 year old gsd diagnosed with EPI, SIBO and b12 deficiency at age 15 months. I feed raw pancreas a few x per week with a raw feeding of chicken. I use enzymes on dry. I never had problem with her appetite, but am wondering if your dog also may have low b12. B12 shots may help with appetite. What I found with EPI is what worked 6 months ago may not work today. It is always a challenge. Good luck!


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

My Frodo was diagnosed with EPI 3 years ago this month and he takes Creon (ordered from Canadian pharmacy with his vets prescription). It is very convenient as he gets 2 Creon 10's per meal. He eats just over 1.5 cups dry food(3/day) then he gets his Creon in a syringe. You can open the capsule and sprinkle it on the food but if your dog chews each piece like mine does that way won't work because the beads inside the capsule can't be broken open. Creon is more expensive than the powdered enzymes. The powdered enzymes cannot be encapsulated because they have to break down and digest the food in the bowel wheras Creon breaks down and digests the food inside the body. Prices for the Creon 10 from the pharmacy I use are... example 600 Creon 10 for $184. Frodo takes 6 per day so that comes out to almost 3.5 months worth. Hope this info. helps.


----------



## BevA (Aug 13, 2015)

EJQ said:


> My GSD "BB" will be five years old in June. She was diagnosed with EPI when she was about 18 months old. Since then it has been a ROYAL BATTLE to get her to eat her food after the addition of the pancreatic enzyme powder.
> 
> I have tried every combination of foods know to mankind - dry food mixed with canned food, canned food mixed with hamburger meat, dry food mixed with canned food, chicken, turkey - - - well you get the idea. She will sometimes go for over 24 hours before she is desperate enough to eat the food with the enzyme. IF I put something edible in front of her that DOES NOT contain the enzyme she gobbles it down as if she has not been fed in a month!!!
> 
> Any suggestions?!


I don't know where you live but I highly recommend a Consultation with a Certified Pet Nutritionist. My two are thriving!

I use Susan Blake here in CA. She has done phone consults or may be able to refer you. Contact her at 949/ 770-1808.

I wish you luck! Wish I had taken dogs now gone (IBD) to her.

Beverley


----------

